# unable to open amaderforum & some other sites on my laptop



## freebird_9924 (Jun 28, 2013)

hello, since last week, I'm unable to open amaderforum.com on my laptop but can open on my mobile using same WiFi. if I hide IP or open using anonymous surfing sites, I can open on laptop too. I've attached screenshot. plz chk. 
	
	



```
http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/9025/dwdy.jpg
```
 i noticed similar problem with some other sites too like hot files.ws, deposit files.com etc


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

Try a different browser maybe?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jun 28, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Try a different browser maybe?



tried all browsers.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 28, 2013)

have you tried other wifi?
banned from your provider or your ip banned by them- the webs


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jun 28, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> have you tried other wifi?
> banned from your provider or your ip banned by them- the webs




as I told, I can access same sites on my mobile but not on laptop. and even tried day different connection.

so problem in laptop internet settings but I reset settings too still not solved.
main thing is I can access if I surf anonymously & hide IP..

really confusing!!


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

You better contact your ISP.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jun 29, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> You better contact your ISP.



not helpful...problem unsolved yet..mystery!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 29, 2013)

Change your DNS settings to use a good DNS provider like Google? (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, at least in the US). Is it unable to resolve the hostnames or is it something else?


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 29, 2013)

freebird_9924 said:


> not helpful...problem unsolved yet..mystery!!



Your IP has some problem. You are saying your phone can open it. Simply because if you were using Opera Mini/Mobile it uses a different IP-Indirect server. I study in a college where there is WiFi connection but sites like YouTube, Facebook etc are blocked and the connection sis mac secured. What I do is I make my laptop a hotspot using Connectify and then connect my phone. And the phone can open all the sites which are else blocked.


----------

